# Where to find husky toddler clothing?!?!



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

I am having the hardest time finding pants for my son. He is 3 (will be 4 next month) and is about 55lbs. he is not *fatty* but he is not tall. Husky is the perfect word. I can only seem to find sweat-pants for him. I hit old navy and got him some size 6 boys pants and those are even too snug. I cant really go with the 7 because the crotch is so long on him its miserably uncomfortable/ and pretty silly looking. Anyone know where I can find some husky kiddo pants? Waist of a 7 but cut for a 4?!







:


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

The range in waist sizes from one pair of pants to another is pretty crazy. What exactly is your ds's waist in inches? Would overalls work?


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Your Old Navy doesn't have the husky sizes? I found they fit my DS well. He is a little smaller than your boy, but not by a whole lot.
www.pleasemum.com has husky sizing from 3T. You may want to give them a call and ask how much more "generous" the waist is. DS seems to fit fairly well into their size small husky, and he is 42" and 46lbs.
Also, if you can buy them on eBay, a brand called Popi has the most generously-waisted size 4 overalls ever. The closest store is about 4 hours from me, and that makes me sad. Not that I would pay retail, some of their overalls are over $80/pair! DS has growing room in the waist and hips in these, and can even wear them with a cloth diaper.
I ended up having to buy DS zip-off pants, and them zipping them off so that he would fit into them when he was younger. Especially before he potty trained.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I was also going to suggest finding zip-offs.

This is rather time consuming, but I would also suggest going to Old Navy and comparing each and every pair of sweats/fleece pants to each other. I have found the same style/size pants to have up to a 2-3" difference in waists and a 4" difference in inseam!

You might also just contact a WAHM for some custom pants. If you want several pairs there is a good chance they wouldn't be much more expensive than Old Navy (and certainly cheaper than $80, lol).


----------



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

For Zip-off do you mean they zip to become pants or shorts?
I did his measurments- I gotta find um and Ill post them. Thanks for all the tips. I do remember seeing altered pants on ebay.... now that I measured Ben I can figure out what he needs better.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds's biggest waist pants are 22" waist, plus elastic in back, and 15" inseam. They are size 3 "Service Jeans" from Gap, cut #6128. They are a cargo style with wide straight legs. I got them at a thrift store so they are possibly something the store doesn't have in stock. They fall off my ds so if they would work for yours, I'd be happy to drop them in the mail if you PM me an address.


----------



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

That is so nice of you, thank you. I measured his waist at a 24, so maybe I could check out gap and see.... if the ones you have are 22 and size 3 maybe 4 or 5 would work for my 'little' guy







My MIL called and said she found husky stuff on TCP website so Im off to check that out too.

Thanks to all of you mamas for all your help! You all are great


----------

